# Online retailers with free returns on car seats (other than [email protected])



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking for the First Years True Fit Premier Convertible Car Seat with the anti rebound bar, which [email protected] doesn't carry.

I want to be able to return the seat with free shipping if it doesn't work out for us, as we've alread had one seat that won't work in our car.

Any other online retailers with a liberal and free return policy?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have a walmart near you, they will ship site-to-store for free, and you can return to the store, also for free. Target also ships orders over $50 for free, and you can return to a store. I'm not sure about Babies R Us, but I'd look there too.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

elitecarseats.com has return shipping insurance for $2.95, I believe.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
elitecarseats.com has return shipping insurance for $2.95, I believe.

A second for elitecarseats. I actually had to return an infant seat to them five years ago and they were AWESOME. They have excellent customer service!


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

We returned a car seat to Babies R Us. As long as you have the receipt, easy.


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

diapers.com actually does have the true fit premier, it just doesn't say "premier." Just look at the picture for the level indicator on the front of the seat and the red and blue arb on the bottom of the seat or brought up in front of it. They actually have more of a selection of the tfp than when we bought ours a couple of months ago...

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=25505


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the link. We were looking for a grey and/or black seat, so the pink polka dot would not work. I didn't see where you could order other colors, so presume that is not an option.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hannah'sMommy* 
diapers.com actually does have the true fit premier, it just doesn't say "premier." Just look at the picture for the level indicator on the front of the seat and the red and blue arb on the bottom of the seat or brought up in front of it. They actually have more of a selection of the tfp than when we bought ours a couple of months ago...

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=25505

Ah, thank you for this. Trying to find the TFP has been driving me crazy







all these different labels! Now I can browse


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
Thank you for the link. We were looking for a grey and/or black seat, so the pink polka dot would not work. I didn't see where you could order other colors, so presume that is not an option.

I think they do have others... http://www.diapers.com/Product/SubCa...ue=First+Years

and Amazon has free super saving shipping or whatever, and free returns, it says next to the product there.

The other confusing thing seems to be the fabric-- are all the seats covered in the soft slightly fuzzy fabric? (microfiber I guess). Some seem to have very different fabric, not just different prints.


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, diapers.com does have others... they also have the black and white one. However, it is kind of deceiving because the white part is the infant insert. Once you take that out, it's a grey mesh like kind of fabric. Which, I wasn't sure about at first, but I got to thinking about it, and it probably breathes better than the microfiber when it's hot... The seats priced at $250 are the TFPs... here's the link to the black/white one

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=25503


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I called [email protected] about the TF they have pictured (in black geo-see linke below) and it is NOT the premier (C670) or at least none of their information mentioned anything about the premier or having an anti rebound bar, etc.

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=25503

Groan...that's the one I wanted, but the premier model.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The one in the photograph is clearly the premier - you can see the anti-rebound bar at the bottom. Did you talk to someone at diapers.com who knew the difference or were they just looking at a catalog entry that might have been incomplete?

Also, I dont think any of the premier covers are available on the regular seats....


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
The one in the photograph is clearly the premier - you can see the anti-rebound bar at the bottom. Did you talk to someone at diapers.com who knew the difference or were they just looking at a catalog entry that might have been incomplete?

Also, I dont think any of the premier covers are available on the regular seats....

I agree, it's clearly the premier. Plus, we bought it from diapers.com and it's the premier. Try giving them this model number: Y11117 (there might be 1 less "1", but it's the number for the black geo or geo metro or whatever it's called now)

Just don't forget to price match and use a referral code.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

we got our true fit from amazon.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yup, I checked amazon yesterday and they have several colors in stock again, some good sale prices, too. I think amazon does free returns.


----------

